

Stanford University requires remote access to students' iPhones - mrchkrbrty
http://imgur.com/8oxYN34
All Stanford students were recently required to install this app on their phones and their Stanford accounts were blocked until they complied.
======
pope13
What do you mean by "requires?" That disclaimer is the boilerplate iOS
disclaimer for enrolling the device for mdm, which is generally useful for
pushing profiles for wireless access, vpn, e-mail, etc... I'm not sure what
their policy is, but I doubt it is as nefarious as your submission implies.

------
monsterix
Is this real?

If it is, then these are early signs of that dying model, you know. I don't
mean to say that the case of these overreaching universities is as bad as that
of Hollywood/MPAA but traits are similar. It's a good thing for education
space in tech, not so good for those who will be a part of the brick and
mortar model during transition.

My 2 cents.

